# What do you think of omlet eglu rabbit homes??



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv been looking through the omlet brochure and they have rabbit homes in there. I can't really tell how big they are but reviews online say for 2 rabbits. Would this be a suitable home? Obviously with a run attached permenantly ??

I like the idea of the plastic house, it would be so much more hygienic than wood! And easier to move if needed than the shed!

I wouldn't replace my shed yet... I'm thinking ahead to our next house, we're hoping to move next year and am excited at having a blank canvas and being able to have a new set up


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

No, unfortunately they are designed for looks, and not rabbit welfare in mind. They are an awful lot of money, for a very small space. The run is not secure from predators as they advertise, and the little plastic box is like an oven when its hot (imagine being in a kids plastic playhouse).

For the money, you could buy a decent sized shed and run, or a 6 x 3 x 2ft hutch with an attached run. As for ease of cleaning, you can line the floor with lino, which is easy to sweep up and then mop, just as easy to clean as plastic


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, omlet rabbit houses are not suitable for rabbits at all, you need an enclosed hutch area of atleast 6ft x 2ft, which the omlet is no where near at only 2ft x 2ft!!!!
you also need a run of atleast 6 x 4 (although the WAF are now saying 6 x 8) and the eglus is only 6 x 2!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys, I wouldn't of used the run anyway, I'm determined to have a walk in aviary at our next house for the rabbits. I can imagine actually how hot it must get, I hadn't thought about that until mentioned though! 
They have a 8x6ft shed with a 3teir 6x2ft hutch and their own garden so in a way getting an eglu would be quite a downgrade wouldn't it :S


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

My friend showed me them before and I was shocked at how small they are! I don't see why something that small is that expensive. My first hutch 10 years ago was plastic and it got so hot! So never again would I have a plastic hutch.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I see they are at London pet show. I shall be having some choose words with them haha


----------



## NiciHH (Oct 3, 2021)

We do have the omlet go hutch which is attached to the huge walk in run. I have to say in its defence we love it. 

The run is 3X2 and adult height so interacting with the rabbits is so much easier. It has anti predator skirting around the run and wire floor on the base which we have covered with patio stones to protect feet. I’m confident nothing is going to get in

the eglu itself is insulated so it’s not going to get too hot or cold. It stands up really well to extreme weather. It honestly doesn’t overheat. We have a thermal cover just to keep it extra cosy in the winter. We have made the door a little smaller with cardboard just to make it feel safer. My two mini Rex boys absolutely love it

I also have a separate outdoor cat litter toilet off Etsy that I bought to use as a rabbit loo. It’s brilliant and the boys have an extra place to shelter and rest

It would never be any good for giant breeds


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

This is an extremely zombie thread @NiciHH

Personally, I strongly detest Eglu. Most rescues won't rehome to Eglu hutches - the runs can be ok as long as they're the largest ones and attached to better housing. The hutch part is just far too small - they need to be able to run around, and I mean run not a single hop, indoors as well as out. Especially as the weather turns sour.


----------



## NiciHH (Oct 3, 2021)

bunnygeek said:


> This is an extremely zombie thread @NiciHH
> 
> Personally, I strongly detest Eglu. Most rescues won't rehome to Eglu hutches - the runs can be ok as long as they're the largest ones and attached to better housing. The hutch part is just far too small - they need to be able to run around, and I mean run not a single hop, indoors as well as out. Especially as the weather turns sour.


My eglu is attached to a massive walk in run and they extra shelter options. My pair honestly love the eglu, they choose it over the larger shelter. I think because it's insulated and cosy. Definitely not suitable for large rabbits tho


----------

